# Peggy Sue had twin does!



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Peg presented us with two beautiful does this afternoon. The first had to be pulled and the second had trouble breathing and had to be warmed several times, but she's holding body temp now, and we are hopeful!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww... Very cute babies and momma


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

So precious! Gotta love those twin doelings!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! It has been a while since you have been on. Welcome back!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

How adorable!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Awww cute babies - sending good wishes your way for continued health for all 3.


----------



## caprinelivin (Mar 6, 2014)

oh how precious! Congratulations :stars:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Cutie pies!


----------



## MCEatMO (Jan 17, 2015)

What a sweet little family of goats. Sending good thoughts your way for continued good health for mom and kids. ☺


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww..... And I love the pic of Mom sticking her tongue out at you! LOL


----------



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

So sweet!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys! Everyone is thriving and gorgeous. We've named Peggy Sue's twins Peggy Lee and Siouxie Sioux. 

I miss everyone on the forums, I've just been very busy with Maeby.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww  LOVE Peg's first family picture , how adorable !! So glad you came back and Peg is doing great !
Whenever i see or even think of a goat with a jacket on , i think of Peg's pink winter snow suit , that will stick with me forever , lol.

Maeby is precious ! Thanks for sharing the pictures !!!!! Peg's babies are adorable , congratulations :clap:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Congratulations to Peggy Sue! Hadn't heard about her recently, nor much from you, and I wondered if something had gone badly, but was afraid to ask. Well, "Maeby" I understand why, now.


----------

